# Rampage jackson makes goofy TNA WRESTLING debut.



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I cant be the only one who was cringing at this???


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

That was so akward


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is cringe-worthy, but I haven't watched pro wreslting since I was 10 at the oldest, they're all cringe-worthy. I just don't see why Rampage needs to do this, must be getting big $$$. Rampage is not struggling for money, he's earned a lot over the years.

I'll tune into his Bellator fights, not this.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^I somehow doubt Rampage invests his money prudently for the future. I'm sure he's getting paid plenty to do this though.


I won't watch it because I don't watch pro wrestling, period  But I wish him the best of luck with this particular branch of his career path. I'll still watch him fight of course.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I didn't think it was that bad. However, is he actually having a match with Angel this Sunday... now that will be awkward.

With no pro-wrestling experience Ramage is getting thrown in at the deep end. Just hope Angel can carry him through the match.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

the howl in his music is the most cringe worthy.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hopefully he gets better at some point. Not too surprising that this was bad though, anyone who saw the A Team movie could have told you that he is a terrible actor.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rampage was only the 3rd goofiest person on the video not counting the crowd in that video imo. The announcer guy speaks for himself, and that Angle or Angel whatever you call him actually said something like "You are done fighting in a cage, we aren't going to do that now you step in the ring. In the ring it's REAL" are you serious? At least Rampage won't have to worry about weigh in's or performance enhancers being a problem.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't believe i used to be obsessed about pro wrestling. Thank you, mixed martial arts.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Horrendous. Only good thing about that is Kurt's tshirt. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Anything having to do with TNA is cringe worthy. I'm surprised TNA hasn't gone out of business let considering how inept Dixie Carter and her writing staff is.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

dudeabides said:


> Rampage was only the 3rd goofiest person on the video not counting the crowd in that video imo. The announcer guy speaks for himself, and that Angle or Angel whatever you call him actually said something like "You are done fighting in a cage, we aren't going to do that now you step in the ring. *In the ring it's REAL"* are you serious? At least Rampage won't have to worry about weigh in's or performance enhancers being a problem.


Not just real, dudes, DAMN REAL. That was pretty bad.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I loved the eye twitches during the staredown. Rampage has been doing staredowns his entire life but manages to **** up on the fake one.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> I loved the eye twitches during the staredown. Rampage has been doing staredowns his entire life but manages to **** up on the fake one.


Isnt the fake staredown that you would most likely **** on up lol?? Since thats the one you have to fake and force the anger?? 

Just wondering..

Even though personally if you did have to fake something then a stare down is probably one of the more easier things to fake acting wise. Just clench your jaw and look pissed... hell im doing it right now.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

There are so many secret pro-wrestling fans on here.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SM33 said:


> There are so many secret pro-wrestling fans on here.


I used to love WWF. But i have not watched since it switched to WWE. Though i still watch The Rock perform when he comes on. Id also watch Stone Cold if he ever came back.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

What if Kurt Angle (gold medal olympic wrestler!) coached Rampage on being a more effective wrestler.

Then Rampage came back to the UFC and defeated Jon Jones.

TNA story arc in the making...

I honestly couldn't tell if Rampage was mad at Kurt Angle or wanted to hump his leg for 5 rounds.

Imagine if Kongo got on TNA and he and Rampage wore matching tagteam outfits to match their Rampage4real and Kongo4real matching twitter names.

Damn. I might actually have to start watching TNA.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Trix said:


> What if Kurt Angle (gold medal olympic wrestler!) coached Rampage on being a more effective wrestler.
> 
> Then Rampage came back to the UFC and defeated Jon Jones.
> 
> ...


Unless you a masochist don't put yourself through that shit. This is the kind of stuff you'll be putting yourself through...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Bonnar426 said:


> Unless you a masochist don't put yourself through that shit. This is the kind of stuff you'll be putting yourself through...


I can't believe I just watched that whole video.. I want the last 4 minutes of my life back.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

his little promo with angle was pretty mediocre. not only did he sign with the a lower rate MMA promotion, hes also signed with a notoriously bad pro wrestling promotion. if it wasn't for Hulk Hogan there likely wouldn't be a TNA any more. I was a huge wrestling fan in the 90's when I was a kid all the way up until I turned 16-17. then I got turned on to MMA. Rampage is likely doing more for the reputation of TNA than TNA is doing for Rampage. I hope he's getting paid well. At least Ken Shamrock was in the WWF. I do think he did a small stint in TNA also but that was before it was the colossal joke that is now. 

Also, that whole handshake turned into a stare down, they did it wrong. If you wanna see it done correctly, look up The Rock and Hulk Hogan's hand shake turned stare down.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Isnt the fake staredown that you would most likely **** on up lol?? Since thats the one you have to fake and force the anger??
> 
> Just wondering..
> 
> Even though personally if you did have to fake something then a stare down is probably one of the more easier things to fake acting wise. Just clench your jaw and look pissed... hell im doing it right now.


I feel ya. I would just think a guy like him, who has been doing them for so long, could pull it off. Like you said, you just stare at a guy and looked pissed. No need to shake your head or twitch your eye.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

the funny thing is this is a mma fight i would have like to have seen a few years ago. say what you want about him but angle is a gold medal olympic wrestler and if he would have some mma training he could have been a good fighter.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> the funny thing is this is a mma fight i would have like to have seen a few years ago. say what you want about him but angle is a gold medal olympic wrestler and if he would have some mma training he could have been a good fighter.


I think it's the general consensus that had Angle gone to MMA instead of the WWF (at the time) he would've ripped through competition. 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Rauno said:


> I think it's the general consensus that had Angle gone to MMA instead of the WWF (at the time) he would've ripped through competition.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


He probably would have been a Take down G&P monster


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I like how polite they are in pro wrestling, they argue for hours, they seem like they're about to snap, but they never do, they take turns to speak, and speak, and speak some more.

how can anyone actually enjoy that BS? if I want to see fake drama, I'd just go to the movies.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

hadoq said:


> how can anyone actually enjoy that BS?


same way people like the theater.

and Angle's "it's real, it's damn real" is one of his catchphrases, so don't get your panties in a wad about him saying wrestling is real. In the WWE it was "it's true, it's damn true", but he had to switch it up some when he went to TNA.


----------

